# Free bottle cages



## User169 (7 Oct 2017)

Two bottle cages for free.. Cheap alloy, but seems a shame to throw them away.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Two bottle cages for free.. Cheap alloy, but seems a shame to throw them away.
> 
> View attachment 377445


Will they hold a can of Magic Rock Bearded Lady Dessert Edition?


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Will they hold a can of Magic Rock Bearded Lady Dessert Edition?



Only got Inhaler to hand and it's abut of a loose fit. Wouldn't want to chance it with the bearded lady.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Oct 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Will they hold a can of Magic Rock Bearded Lady Dessert Edition?


Those type of cages usually bend easily to fit the shape of your beverage of choice...


----------

